# UK exciting opportunity for squat/community in rural location



## Jahprovides (May 5, 2011)

I'm new to this site, and not sure how many people come on here from the UK. But thought it was worth posting this anyway.... 

I have intimate knowledge of a squatting/community opportunity in a large country house with about 16 acres, vegetable plot, orchard, rivers, deep bore well etc.

Is anybody interested? If you're wondering why I don't take up the opportunity myself, it's because I am out of the country as of next week, and therefore can't commit. But would love to join up when I'm back. However this opportunity needs to be taken, it is too good to miss.

Anyway let me know if you're interested, and I can provide a lot more details.

Cheers, J


----------



## hoppi (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah I'm interested in this 

I'll send you a PM too!

Hoppi


----------

